

Startup Quote: Sarah Lacy, senior editor, TechCrunch - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/6495439419

======
raychancc
It may be easier than ever to start a product, but building a company is just
as hard as its ever been.

\- Sarah Lacy (@sarahcuda)

<http://startupquote.com/post/6495439419>

